# Best HP Soap Tutorial



## Luckyone80 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm thinking of trying my hand as HP soapmaking and wondered if any of you had a favorite tutorial you have used to learn the process?


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 25, 2014)

I like this one. Keep in mind that you might not see all the different stages she talks about and that ok.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scokYOkLcQo&list=UU6NFc1XyVdzuyQw-f9HG42g[/ame]


----------



## Luckyone80 (Nov 25, 2014)

So you've used her technique before? Does HP work with all recipes?


----------



## seven (Nov 25, 2014)

it's actually pretty straightforward. are you using a crock pot? if so, just do the same thing as cp (except you might want to make sure you use full water to account for water loss during cooking) until trace.. thick trace, as thick as you can. turn the crock pot on low, let cook for 30-45 mins. soap will turn translucent color by this time. check for zap using your tongue. no zap means all done and you can pour your scent (and colors), dump into mold, tap tap tap... voila


----------



## Luckyone80 (Nov 25, 2014)

seven said:


> it's actually pretty straightforward. are you using a crock pot? if so, just do the same thing as cp (except you might want to make sure you use full water to account for water loss during cooking) until trace.. thick trace, as thick as you can. turn the crock pot on low, let cook for 30-45 mins. soap will turn translucent color by this time. check for zap using your tongue. no zap means all done and you can pour your scent (and colors), dump into mold, tap tap tap... voila


 
Yes I plan to use a crock pot. Sweet, now I just need to buy a crockpot to dedicate to this. Thank you!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, HP works with all recipes. I don't do the exact same technique as in the video but its basically the same. I don't worry about keeping the lye solution cool, why bother when its going to be heated back up anyways? I've also never used a hand mixer for colorants but I might try it some time.


----------



## seven (Nov 25, 2014)

what Obsi said about the temp of lye water. i also do not bother to let it cool for the reason stated above. if you have sodium lactate, you can use it to make the batter more fluid at a rate of 1-2% from total oils. if not, just make sure to use full water. lots of water is going to be lost during the cooking process. you don't want to end up with dry, thick batter, that is a nightmare to put into mold  

if you happen to want to use goatmilk, be prepared for separation after cook. just sb again till everything's back together. i dunno why, but this always happens to me with hp goatmilk.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Nov 25, 2014)

I've been too timid to even try a milk recipe yet. I've finally nailed down at least 2 tried and true recipes using different ingredients, I need to try a milk one but aprehensive to.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 25, 2014)

If you don't already have a crockpot, you may want to shop thrift stores and garage sales for a vintage one. The new ones cook much hotter. Cook it on low, and I would say to start with just water. You can HP a milk soap but it is easier to burn the sugars, might want to get a feel for the process first.

I also don't bother to cool anything or stick blend to heavy trace. Just pour it in, blend to emulsion, cook until it is all a consistent gel like vaseline/mashed potatoes. Some people don't stir, some stir a lot. I stir a lot. Do NOT leave it unattended, if it gets too hot it can try to climb out of the pot and will have to be stirred back down.

Good luck!

*full disclosure: I HP almost exclusively and much prefer it to CP!


----------



## Luckyone80 (Nov 26, 2014)

new12soap said:


> If you don't already have a crockpot, you may want to shop thrift stores and garage sales for a vintage one. The new ones cook much hotter. Cook it on low, and I would say to start with just water. You can HP a milk soap but it is easier to burn the sugars, might want to get a feel for the process first.
> 
> I also don't bother to cool anything or stick blend to heavy trace. Just pour it in, blend to emulsion, cook until it is all a consistent gel like vaseline/mashed potatoes. Some people don't stir, some stir a lot. I stir a lot. Do NOT leave it unattended, if it gets too hot it can try to climb out of the pot and will have to be stirred back down.
> 
> ...


 
No I don't have a crockpot yet, I'm actually buying one of the older green/brown Rival ones off of someone on Monday for $2, can't beat that! 
I will deff try a straightforward recipe first, not a milk one. Thank you for all the tips, I appreciate it!


----------



## reinbeau (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes, goat's milk does separate, not after the cook, per se, but after the island in the middle dissolves.  I have two types of stick blenders, I use the stainless steel bell on the cooking batter - I've split two plastic ones from the heat.    There's also a great About.com HP tutorial here, and another neat picture series tutorial here.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 26, 2014)

I  don't often HP, but when I do I use a big stainless soup pot (with cover) in my oven. I just set the oven to 170F/77C and then cook the living zap out of my pre-traced soap batter.


 IrishLass


----------



## Monique Serio Enete (Sep 5, 2018)

I’ve read of adding sodium lactate after the cook in hp.  I think I’ve tried it a time or two.  What do you all suggest, in the lye water or after the cook?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 5, 2018)

Monique Serio Enete said:


> I’ve read of adding sodium lactate after the cook in hp.  I think I’ve tried it a time or two.  What do you all suggest, in the lye water or after the cook?



This post is 4 years old. You will receive a much better response starting a new thread.  Welcome!


----------



## Monique Serio Enete (Sep 5, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> This post is 4 years old. You will receive a much better response starting a new thread.  Welcome!



Is my ignorance and newness glowing? Lolol.  I’ve read so much these past few days I’m dizzy with info.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 5, 2018)

Monique Serio Enete said:


> Is my ignorance and newness glowing? Lolol.  I’ve read so much these past few days I’m dizzy with info.


New- Yes, ignorance no way, just a learning curve.....just wanted to make sure you got the information you are looking for.


----------

